# pleco chews



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw a thing on aquabid. With these in there. I was wondering if anyone used them? I'm assuming its not actually wood so is it a good substitute?


Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pleco chews...also known as cholla(hoi-ya) wood.....it is not wood ; but the skeleton of a species of cacti.....as some may like them they are rumored to have very negative effects on things like shrimps and such....i have some but have never used them....


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I'd be putting them in with all my plecos instead of driftwood. Or should I just stick with driftwood? If it has harmful effects on plecos I won't use them period just curious.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have never used cholla wood, however I have heard it decomposes quickly and aids in algae growth. I have also heard of people's fish getting stuck in it! I personally would never use the stuff and think it is the parsamonious way out. Just stick with malaysian driftwood and that sort.


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

OK thanks for the responses and I def. Won't be using that stuff!


Thanks guys.


----------

